# Citracel - How much?



## 21541 (May 13, 2005)

I alternate between IBS-D and IBS-C. I tried Metamucel but got painfully bloated and constipated. My doctor suggested Citracel. I was worried about the outcome so decided to start with just half a tablet, which resulted in almost immediate diarrhea. Am I taking too little, or will more just mean more of the same?


----------

